# RESIDENCE  Diablerets   PARC A, Switzerland



## nerodog (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi... anyone have experience  with this resort?  Saw an opportunity  for 2023 . Been looking at airport , trains etc...  thx .


----------



## Laurie (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes! Exchanged in July 2017. It was decent and we enjoyed our stay. It was our first week of almost a month in Switzerland. Although It's not my absolute favorite part of Switzerland -- that would be Bernese Oberland area, been there 2x now -- there's plenty of good stuff to do for a week, and it's in a sweet little town with train access. I booked it to piggyback with another exchange I'd already confirmed + 2 private rentals, we'd decided not to rent a car at all this trip, and it fit perfectly. They include a transportation card for train and bus (and cable car if I recall correctly) access to various local-ish destinations in the area, so we had several lovely hikes, plus went to Glacier 3000 which was fabulous (take sunglasses!). I wouldn't turn it down if the timing works for you.

In case you don't check these, sounds right even tho this is a different apt or bldg #:








						Diablerets parc B12 UPDATED 2023: 2 Bedroom Apartment in Les Diablerets with Mountain Views and Terrace - Tripadvisor
					

Rent this 2 Bedroom Apartment in Les Diablerets with Mountain Views and Terrace. Read 5 reviews and view 11 photos from Tripadvisor




					www.tripadvisor.com
				




and check out Glacier 3000:








						Glacier 3000 is a favorite destination in summer and winter. - Glacier3000 - Diablerets - Gstaad
					

Glacier 3000 is a favorite destination in summer and winter. A breathtaking panorama onto the Swiss Alps, exciting activities in a fascinating glacier world, as well as a spectacular glacier ski area awaits guests.




					www.glacier3000.ch


----------



## nerodog (Dec 6, 2021)

T





Laurie said:


> Yes! Exchanged in July 2017. It was decent and we enjoyed our stay. It was our first week of almost a month in Switzerland. Although It's not my absolute favorite part of Switzerland -- that would be Bernese Oberland area, been there 2x now -- there's plenty of good stuff to do for a week, and it's in a sweet little town with train access. I booked it to piggyback with another exchange I'd already confirmed + 2 private rentals, we'd decided not to rent a car at all this trip, and it fit perfectly. They include a transportation card for train and bus (and cable car if I recall correctly) access to various local-ish destinations in the area, so we had several lovely hikes, plus went to Glacier 3000 which was fabulous (take sunglasses!). I wouldn't turn it down if the timing works for you.
> 
> In case you don't check these, sounds right even tho this is a different apt or bldg #:
> 
> ...


  Hi Laurie!!! Thx.... I know I cam always depend on you. I'm still working on logistics  as it's so far away...end of 2023!!!! Thx again.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 6, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Yes! Exchanged in July 2017. It was decent and we enjoyed our stay. It was our first week of almost a month in Switzerland. Although It's not my absolute favorite part of Switzerland -- that would be Bernese Oberland area, been there 2x now -- there's plenty of good stuff to do for a week, and it's in a sweet little town with train access. I booked it to piggyback with another exchange I'd already confirmed + 2 private rentals, we'd decided not to rent a car at all this trip, and it fit perfectly. They include a transportation card for train and bus (and cable car if I recall correctly) access to various local-ish destinations in the area, so we had several lovely hikes, plus went to Glacier 3000 which was fabulous (take sunglasses!). I wouldn't turn it down if the timing works for you.
> 
> In case you don't check these, sounds right even tho this is a different apt or bldg #:
> 
> ...


Agree    I prefer the German part of Switzerland  for scenery.... Gimmelwald, titlas 
engleberg... grindlewald, Sauchen   , Lucerne,  etc etc...but hey  Switzerland  is beautiful


----------

